# cichlid collection



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I had a breeding pair of FHs in 2004 and kept one single fry and raised him ever since. Below is a pic of him in summer 2005 at 3" and today he is about 7" with a major color change. he has only been eating hikari gold since summer and i can definitely see the difference. last pic is of my 6" male barred midas in another tank. I currently have the male FH with a female barred midas in an attempt to breed them.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice Paul


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wow! i like the sand bottom in the first picture. very nice FH


----------



## SouthernBoy (Dec 15, 2005)

I hate you!!! just playing..i say this because i cant find barred midias down here...no where can order them either.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

thank you guys.



SouthernBoy said:


> I hate you!!! just playing..i say this because i cant find barred midias down here...no where can order them either.


i got the pair of barred midas from www.thatpetplace.com they had them last summer for $12 a piece plus a flat rate of shipping, i think it was 30-40 not a bad deal at all.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

very nice indeed


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

good collection youve got going


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Paul,

Are these the red face barred midas or just the normal morphs? I believe they are the red face ones.

polomax


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

WOW !!! Niiiiiiceeeeeeee


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

WOW !!! Niiiiiiceeeeeeee


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

polomax24 said:


> Paul,
> 
> Are these the red face barred midas or just the normal morphs? I believe they are the red face ones.
> 
> polomax


very perceptive my man.







yes indeed they are the costa rican red faced barred midas, rapps stock from last year. i have a breeding pair but keep them separated because they bred too often. with the female, the redness is even more prominent.


----------

